# Clarify Clarifiers



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Did some searching and blame you beekeepers for all the opinions... Seems this subject is slightly underdeveloped for us jr. beeks.
Have been looking at extractors and finally figured out what I'm going with (I swear, marriage was almost as difficult a decision). Unfortunately this has led me to looking at clarifiers. 

Q's:
How many of you who are maintaining a "raw" process are using a clarifier? 
Is this something one should consider as a "necessary accessory" for processing?
If not, at what point should it be?
Are there any specific features that are mandatory in a good clarifier?
What are some of the better quality models out there (I'm noting huge price differences from sumps to clarifiers $-$$$$) only difference seems to be the warming method?


----------

